

CodeSchool: Real-time Web with Node.js - neokya
http://www.codeschool.com/courses/real-time-web-with-nodejs

======
ludicast
Very excited about the code school products. Worth the money due to the
polished production value.

I pay for an account, have done almost every course, and have only once been
disappointed even a tiny bit.

------
debacle
Please stop calling things that are not real-time real-time.

------
hdx
I can attend Stanford, MIT, Berkeley, Harvard, etc courses for free. Why
should I pay CodeSchool 25 bucks a month?

